# Kommunikation zwischen zwei Applets



## d.ausstroit (12. Mai 2005)

Hai.

Ich möchte von einem Applet Informationen, die von einem Bediener eingegeben wurden, an ein anderes Applet, das sich auf einer anderen HTML-Seite befindet, übergeben. Das funktioniert ja nicht über die Parameter in der HTML-Datei der 2. Seite, da diese ja schon existiert. Oder   :?: 

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe

Dirk


----------



## Sky (12. Mai 2005)

Guck Dir mal den AppletContext an!


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mai 2005)

Mit dem AppletContext kann nur die Kommunikation von Applets, die auf ein der gleichen HTML-Seite eingebunden sind sichergestellt werden.

Ein anderer Thread, in dem dieses Thema behandelt wurde.


----------



## Dominicana (16. Mai 2006)

Ein funktionierndes Beispiel - Meine HP :
dvddatabase.zweipage.de/
Über die Flaggen kann man die Sprache im Menü ändern.

Nur beim neuladen der Seite bekommt man noch eine Fehlermeldung.(Kann es sein, daß es an einer Inneren Klasse liegt?????)

Dom.


----------

